# Annnndd.... Where are the juice winners



## Nightwalker (24/3/16)

We are all dying to see the results.
I for one would like to know before payday so I can buy with confidence that comes with knowledge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/3/16)

If you referring to the top local juice - I think it's still going to be a while, voting hasn't started yet. 
Definitely not before pay day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Regarding the top local juice survey for 2016, @ShaneW is correct above

The first stage was to get all the nominations in. That stage has now been completed.
They will be compiled and when its ready, voting will start on the top juices for each category.

We will give enough time for as many votes as possible
And then the final results will be known

Reactions: Like 2


----------

